# Isle Royale Install



## hoverp (Jan 22, 2010)

Isle Royale set up and working!  Hope the pics turned out ok.  Installed on the main living level,  6" single wall 24 gage into an internal Masonry chiminey with a rectangle clay liner 25 feet to the top of the roof.  Great draft all the time.  Blaze king Ultra downstairs into same chiminey different flu. That is an 8 Inch for the blaze king and has about 8 more feet of flu. Draft is better on the Isle Royale due to the longer straight section out the top of the stove prior to going 90 deg. into the Chiminey. Royale 90 degree section is only 15 inches deep to the clay liner opening so it draws real well. 

I love the stove but I am only able to get pine to burn so my burn times are not what I would like them to be. 9 hours is pushing it event with it  loaded full (from the front) by folding the andirons down and inserting the biggest 1/4 splits I can get in there.  No problem with 20-21 inchers going in. Havent tried a big round yet for overnights.  Air turned all the way to the right. start up air off.  

Really like the top load for keeping it going durning the day.  very easy and I am amazed at how there is no smoke escaping out into the room when you load from the top. Very convienent!

Any techniques for longer burn are welcome....I envy you east coasters for he hardwoods !

Patrick 

Montana


----------



## Pagey (Jan 22, 2010)

That there's a fine looking heating mo-chine!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking stove. The Isle Royal would be a stove that may replace the Vigilant at some point.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2010)

Love that stove. It very nearly made it into our home. The pictures look great. Moving them to the perfect picture for posterity. 

 It might be worth trying a key damper in the connector pipe if draft seems too strong.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 22, 2010)

I do like my hardwoods, but I think I would like to be in Montana.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 on the pipe damper as Begreen said. 

Also, I've actually gotten longer burns in mine loading North-south since I seem to be able to use the space more efficiently. This won't be possible if your wood is cut to 21 inches, though.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, I had a great time getting rid of my Regency Gas stove and I really like the Royale in its place. I love it even more now that my F.A.G furnace doesnt ever come on

 I saw the damper in ACE hardware today ...made me think about it...how do I know if the draft is too strong?  when I had the single wall sticking out and the vertical not hooked it would hold a paper towel  ther due to the suction.  same goes for my Blazeking pipe downstairs.  I just dont know if its too strong.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2010)

> how do I know if the draft is too strong?



Without a manometer or measuring instrument, it's hard to tell except by trial and experience.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a few pictures of my Blaze King Ultra I installed in my Basement...It can really crank out the BTU's !


----------



## hoverp (Jan 22, 2010)

BeGreen, how did you get your Avatar to flame...I have some good jpeg movie of my Royale but I couldnt get it to load it was too big on the 50 kb file size


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 22, 2010)

hoverp said:
			
		

> BeGreen, how did you get your Avatar to flame...I have some good jpeg movie of my Royale but I couldnt get it to load it was too big on the 50 kb file size




Convert them to animated GIFs.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 24, 2010)

I jut did my first ash removal...not as nice as my Blaze King.  Pan is very shallow, grates clog up with bigger chuncks.  I opened the top and used a piece of wood to push the ashes around and through the grate.  I over filled the ash pan and pulled it out and it top scraped all back into the ash pan box.  made a mess...got frustrated...blamed it on myself for filling too full.  Lesson learned= make multiple trips with the ash pan and not overfill, OR use a bucket and shovel and open the front doors.

What have you guys found to work the best for you?

Thanks


----------



## northwinds (Jan 24, 2010)

hoverp said:
			
		

> I jut did my first ash removal...not as nice as my Blaze King.  Pan is very shallow, grates clog up with bigger chuncks.  I opened the top and used a piece of wood to push the ashes around and through the grate.  I over filled the ash pan and pulled it out and it top scraped all back into the ash pan box.  made a mess...got frustrated...blamed it on myself for filling too full.  Lesson learned= make multiple trips with the ash pan and not overfill, OR use a bucket and shovel and open the front doors.
> 
> What have you guys found to work the best for you?
> 
> Thanks



Nice pics.  Nice stove.

I alternate between the ash pan and scooping the ashes out with a shovel. Leave the bigger chunks in the stove to burn on 
the next load.  It's fuel.   An ash rake is a useful tool.  Very useful for the ashes and for moving wood around in the firebox.  I use the 
pointed corner of the ash rake to open up the slot/grates and then rake back and forth by the openings.  You don't need to 
empty the ash often.  The stove seems to run better with a nice bed of ash. Makes overnight burns easier because some coals
will settle down into the ash, and you'll be able to use them on the next morning--at least with hardwood.  I don't have much
pine.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 24, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Love that stove. It very nearly made it into our home. The pictures look great. Moving them to the perfect picture for posterity.
> 
> It might be worth trying a key damper in the connector pipe if draft seems too strong.



I did learn something else this morning.  With the fan off and quiet in the house I had the stove burning well and closed it all the way down. slid the air control all the way to the stop on the right.  I heard a distinct sucking noise of the stove pulling in air.  I couldnt get the stove to calm down on the flames..so I slid the primary air control back to the left about 1/8 an inch and the sucking noise stopped and I had the flames calm down....I have an opening that allows too much air in all the way to the right. repeated a few times and same result.

any other IR owner noticed this?  I tried looking up underneath to see the slide mechanism but its all hidden.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 25, 2010)

hoverp said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't noticed this. Where did the air seem to be coming in with the lever all the way to the right?


----------



## hoverp (Jan 25, 2010)

Turn your fan off and really get a fire going...lots of draft then slide the air control all the way to the right. My sound is comming from underneath but its hard to tell where the intake is...in front I think by looking at the slide control from underneath.  But any way I confirmed it agani this morning not by sound but by flames....all the way right increased vs just about an 1/8 inch off left...not a big deal just i cant simply slide it to the stop to shut down and training the wife to do it regularly is tough....


----------



## karri0n (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I always hear suction into the back of the stove when the primary is closed down. That's where the air intake is, on the bottom rear of the stove so an OAK can be installed. 

From the flame pattern, where did the air seem to be entering the firebox? I ask this because, with the air slid open just a little bit, this will once again fan air onto the front, which can have an effect of creating a bit less flame right in the front since fresh air is being introduced. In addition, I believe air goes in right at the primary air control when it is open a bit, while when it is closed, all the air will be going in the air intake at the rear and feeding the secondaries. This means more air will be going into the back when you have it closed than when you have it open, which would account for the "suction" sound. The chimney draft doesn't change immediately upon closing the primary, so the volume of air going into the stove will be the same while it's being forced to go in one opening instead of two. The fact that the air is now being restricted will make a whooshing or suction sound. It's also pretty common for the secondaries to get going much stronger with the primary all the way closed, since all the air is being forced to feed the secondaries, and very little is going into the primary.

The only way you will be able to tell for sure if more air is actually getting into the firebox or not when you move the handle all the way to the right is to measure your burn time. If it burns significantly shorter with it moved all the way to the right, it's definitely worth contacting your dealer and having them talk to Quad for you, to see if they have heard of this issue. If it is a manufacturing defect, it will certainly be covered under warranty.

I'm quite certain on mine, it lets more air in when I open the air intake that tiny amount. I confirmed this by closing my pie damper, which, with a fully closed air intake, will allow the fire to last so I can have a decent coal bed in the morning. I then used the same amount of wood, but left the air intake open by a very small amount, and closed down the pipe damper. I was left with fine white ash in the morning and a cold stove.


Just one other question - when you say you are opening it just a little bit, how far exactly? Far enough to just expose the screw on the right side of the air control? Just barely covering the screw?


----------



## hoverp (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, I wish I could just show you its hard to describe with just words...but right after I read your post I went back to the stove and turned off the fan...totally quiet house opened the primary, got it going, then closed the primary all the way, just grabbed the knob and went to the stop on the right.  there is the suction noise.  Then I looked under the stove while sliding the air control back and forth....went to the stop and suction noise..then backed it off slightly noise goes away.  watched the flame pattern...definately more air etering all the way to the stop then when backed off ever so slightly...definately.  

Then: I put the control all the way to the stop and looked under the stove at the flat metal barstock the the aircontrol is attached to the actual lever that runs back under the stove to the internal coverpalate that allows the air to come in.  I noticed that if you slide the air control to the right  and hit the stop it actually pivots the bar slightly to the left when it hits the stop.  So without taking the air knob and actually sliding back to the left off the stop I just pivoted the knob to the left which in turn pivots the bar under the stove back to the rightabout 1/8 of an inch......the sucking noise stops and the flames show the reduced air almost immediatly.. :

 In summary : from the front of the stove and the control up against the right stop PIVOT(without moving the control off the stop) the knob to the right (its probably already there from pushing the knob to the right and having it hit the stop and pivot right) opens the air by pivoting the bar to the left....opposite for pivoting the knob to the left...bar underneath goes to the right and fully closes the air.

All this is totally coverd up (other than the visual) by the sound of the fan .even on low...but it is enough of an air leak to make a difference in the burn rate for sure.

Please try this on your Isle Royale (totally quiet room) and let me know if you see the same thing.  

Hope this wasnt too long winded ...Im going to the wood store tomorrow and see if another Isle Royale has the same ability to pivot the bar underneath back and forth while up against up against the stop.

Thanks guys!


----------



## hoverp (Jan 25, 2010)

Forgot to add something..if you PIVOT the knob to the left and right hard enough you can get the internal air cover plate to bang off the side or its own stop


----------



## karri0n (Jan 26, 2010)

I've never noticed that mine can pivot like this, but I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 27, 2010)

I would not have noticed it either if not for the inability to close it down enough and then all the fiddleling after I heard the sucking noise.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 27, 2010)

I can verify that mine doesn't pivot off the track like this, and I'm not exactly "gentle" when I slam it down all the way.


----------



## hoverp (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting... I need to get to the dealer ..I know he doesnt have another Isle Royale...but I do know he has a Cumberland Gap  I will see if they have the same air slide control.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Feb 18, 2010)

hoverp said:
			
		

> Any techniques for longer burn are welcome....I envy you east coasters for he hardwoods !
> 
> Patrick
> 
> Montana



Patrick - 

I am an east coaster and have actually been to Great Falls before.  Flew into there and then drove to Browning which was at the base of the East Glacier mountains.  Had to go do some IT work for the school district.  I had my cell phone through Nex-to-hell at that point and didn't have any service the whole time I was in MT...ended up stopping at a gas station to buy a calling card (this was 2 years ago)

Gorgeous country there - flat with the mountains in the backdrop.  Was glad to check out of the Dancing Bears Inn and come home after a week.

Enjoy your softwoods and the great scenery!

Dave


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey on this Isle Royale, how much wood do you burn in a day at 24-7? Bart has let us know "about a wheel barrel" a day is a reasonable avg and good starting point.  20 or so avg splits per day.  I'd be curious what you see on this one?  thx


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2010)

maxed_out said:
			
		

> Hey on this Isle Royale, how much wood do you burn in a day at 24-7? Bart has let us know "about a wheel barrel" a day is a reasonable avg and good starting point.  20 or so avg splits per day.  I'd be curious what you see on this one?  thx



If really calling for heat - your in the neighborhood, I would guess.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 19, 2010)

I fill up the firebox three times per day when it's normal winter temperatures for Wisconsin.  
Split size varies so much between users. With my splits, five usually fills it up enough to get
to the next cycle.  I use a ten gallon metal trash can to bring a load in from the garage.  Packed 
loosely, that's enough to make a load in the stove.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the brick and slate look


----------

